# dropbox - is it bad?



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hello,

[ I posted shorter version of this in General Computer Security but now am thinking this is a better spot for it - please keep only the one and delete or move whichever you think you should]

To study for a professional licensing exam, I signed up for Dropbox. Found that this meant a shared folder on my laptop????? I hadn't understood to expect that and don't care for it much. 

Is Dropbox ok? Have I done a foolish thing? Forgive me and just let me know if it is a P2P, I don't have any idea and wouldn't have done it if it is. website I used is 

https://www.getdropbox.com/

thanks and again if it is a P2P I shall delete immediately


----------

